

Meg Whitman Finds a Vision for HP - digital55
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/10/07/technology/meg-whitman-finds-a-vision-for-hp.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&version=HpSum&module=first-column-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news

======
mijale
If by "Finds" you mean adopts that of her predecessor who was ousted for
proposing the same idea.

